# My father in law (final chapter)....



## Sargent (May 30, 2012)

Today my father in law, Louis Yates, passed after a 13 year battle with cancer.  He faced this horrible disease with boundless levels of bravery and dignity, showing his sense of humor right up until the end.  

I considered him a very wise man and through his actions, he showed me how to raise a daughter.

He will be missed, but through the Grace of Jesus Christ, we will see him again.  

Thanks to all of you for the prayers over the last few years. Please continue to pray for his family and friends.


God bless you, sir.


----------



## telco guy (May 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I also lost a Father in law to cancer that I thought a lot of.


----------



## Paymaster (May 31, 2012)

I offer my condolences. May God Bless you and his family. There is comfort in knowing you will see him again!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends.


----------



## speedcop (May 31, 2012)

we share in your loss


----------



## love the woods (May 31, 2012)

prayers sent for your family.


----------



## packrat (May 31, 2012)

*prayer*

Prayers for God's Grace for the family sent.
Sorry for the loss.
He is now in a new body and waiting
patiently by the Lord's side without
sickness or pain.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

May God bless your family and grant comfort during this time.


----------



## Gumswamp (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  My prayers are added for comfort and peace for his family.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss..............Praying for the family and friends...............


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 31, 2012)

Prayers sent..struggles strengthen you and help you be more thankful..there is purpose in everything


----------



## Sargent (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  

We just arrived home from his burial in Port Royal, Kentucky.

My wife is dealing with it as well as she can.  The coming weeks and months will be trying for her.  Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 4, 2012)

My wife lost her father the same way, and with the added burden of having no health insurance so his widow was left with enormous bills.

You have my sympathy and prayers.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

My husband's "pop" died March 24 from a merciless cancer that we thought was gone. Not 2 months after they told us it was back, he was gone. 

It does bring peace to know we will see them again. Praying for your wife and family during this very difficult time.


----------

